# My R3 feels lighter than ever



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I've always thought my R3 with Record and Reynolds DV46T's was light, but even lighter after riding the entire week on a 30lb Cannondale hardtail, and then to upgrade to the R3 to do some hills yesterday. The bike felt like it wasn't even there. Has anyone ever tried training in this way? Riding a hevay as hell road bike or mountain bike to then get on a featherweight?

It was pretty amazing.

JB


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I train on cosmic carbones that are 2000+ grams with rubber an cassette and am always shocked when I put a pair of my tubbies on.


Starnut


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*A guy named Greg Lemond use to do it*



mobileops said:


> Has anyone ever tried training in this way? Riding a hevay as hell road bike or mountain bike to then get on a featherweight?
> JB


It was common practice (might still be) for many pro riders to start off their late winter/early spring season on heavy bike, then transition to a lighter rig as the season progressed.

I'll ride my heavy (+23 pound) steel "beater" road bike in winter to help burn off the winter blubber and get into better shape. 

Riding my lighter (sub 15 pound) carbon bike is reward for tuffin' it out on the steel bike.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree.

I'll be going from a new Tarmac Pro (16 lbs) to my 23 year old Nishiki Colorado (35 lbs with fenders, rack and water bottle). It's especially great for training in the hills because of the extra time required to climb them.
The thing I've learned is to not stay off the road bike too long because it can take time readjusting back from the upright position.

Life is good. Have a great week!


----------

